# Wimbley's Latest Poses



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! I LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!! You are so creative! I can't get over the 2nd picture. I swear, you could market it. Love it, love it!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute pics  
Your boy is so smart  none of mine can spell their names yet :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the second picture best. Look at his little face, he's so cute.

"Must...not...blink!"


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What great pictures, looks like you had a nice day outside! Thanks for sharing! 



LarryT said:


> Cute pics
> Your boy is so smart  none of mine can spell their names yet :lol:


Larry, that was funny! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I recently attended my nephew's John Deere themed 2nd birthday party! I decided to make a special Wimbley card for him! This is the result! :lol: 









This is just another pose I tried out... Wimbley is such a trooper! haha


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

A caption for your second photo:

"I do." 

He looks so serious!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love it! I don't know how you kept the hat on! We TRIED to take a family portrait with our hats on & Cholla-booger wouldn't sit still! Had to hold the hat above his head, then he pooped on me, then he crawled up my dress, then he turned around. Wimbley may not look like he's loving it (I always love his expression of disapproval), but at least he cooperates. And very creative, as always. Keep them coming, because I'm going to steal all your ideas. :lol:


----------

